# My jellyfish tank diary.



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

whoa this is cool!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Good start. Interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Good start. Interested to see how it turns out.


me too! :icon_roll


----------



## azndragoon402 (Jul 13, 2008)

KOOL! cant wait to see


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

that's pretty awesome!


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

awesome. jellyfish tanks are too cool. where did you get your jelly?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

moogoo said:


> awesome. jellyfish tanks are too cool. where did you get your jelly?


I caught mine from the bay.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## NightSky (Feb 16, 2009)

Woah, cool beans! I've never seen a tank that housed a jellyfish before (beyond public aquariums that is). Is this a SW or FW? And what "bay" is this you speak of? I live sorta kinda near Sac town.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

NightSky said:


> Woah, cool beans! I've never seen a tank that housed a jellyfish before (beyond public aquariums that is). Is this a SW or FW? And what "bay" is this you speak of? I live sorta kinda near Sac town.


Its saltwater. I got the jellyfish from Bodega Bay.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Very cool indeed, but I have a feeling the girlfriend might cause me some serious bodily harm if she ever found one in the fridge...lmao...Cool find though. We were just in Bodega Bay a few months ago.


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

wow.... this is going to be a "different" journal

cant wait.. looks awsome.... will you have plants? or just keep it empty

what would you feed them? :icon_lol:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

WOAH!!!!!
now THATS a cool tank. and a very interesting pet.
me and my dad were debating between a reef and a jellyfish tank, we opted for reef in the end.
will you be able to keep the tank cool enough for a jellyfish? your going to probably need a good chiller.
also are you just going to keep that 1 jelly, or are you going to get 2 or 3 more?


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

NiCE!!
Good luck on your journal, because i can't wait for this to unravel!!
First jellyfish diary i seen!


----------



## dravenxavier (Jan 29, 2009)

Will there be any filtration, or does that pump just run a loop with a chiller? I was thinking of doing this myself with a 45, since an importer I know can bring me different species of tropical jellies.


----------



## Northern_Wind (Nov 1, 2008)

... WOW! That is so cool! :icon_eek:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! I wish I could have a jellyfish lol


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

how do you do maintenance on a jellyfish tank? you can't ever put your hand in...


----------



## dravenxavier (Jan 29, 2009)

If you're referring to the stinging, there are plenty of kinds that can't hurt you...if you happen to have a kind that CAN, latex/rubber gloves will prevent getting stung.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I am definitely interested to see this completed!


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

That is cool. Check out this guy in SF who lost his job and started a new Jellyfish tank business:

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/14/technology/start-ups/14startup.html?em

.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

What are you currently feeding it? Also, depending on the species of Cnidarian, it's sting can be completely harmless to the human touch (not licking though!). I teach a class on Intertidal Marine Biology at the Vancouver Aquarium and there are some really cool species out there.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I have the Polyorchis jellyfish. The tank is complete. Its filled with saltwater and is mixing. I'm going to hook up the chiller and the tank should be ready for the jellyfish tomorrow. I'll post pictures in a bit.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm assuming you have at least one reef tank?


----------



## crabcake (Dec 19, 2007)

that's pretty neat.

here in Wisconsin we have freshwater jellyfish especially in some of the clean lakes Up North. they are an introduced species originally from China, but i don't know that they really harm anything. i saw a live sample once and they were extremely cool.

here is an article about them:http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/water/fhp/lakes/jellyfishessaywisconsin.pdf

wouldn't those be fun in a planted tank?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> I'm assuming you have at least one reef tank?


2 reefs actually.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

crabcake said:


> that's pretty neat.
> 
> here in Wisconsin we have freshwater jellyfish especially in some of the clean lakes Up North. they are an introduced species originally from China, but i don't know that they really harm anything. i saw a live sample once and they were extremely cool.
> 
> ...


I never knew that there were freshwater jellys! That would be pretty sweet to have jellys in a freshwater planted!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of the tank.
Empty.

















Getting filled.

















Fully filled.








Pump pumping into the chiller.








(Sorry about the crappy quality.)
The jellyfish is going to be going into the tank tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice! This is going to be awesome


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

jinx© said:


> Very cool indeed, but I have a feeling the girlfriend might cause me some serious bodily harm if she ever found one in the fridge...lmao...Cool find though. We were just in Bodega Bay a few months ago.


LOL Nice!! Did you like Bodega Bay?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

timme278 said:


> wow.... this is going to be a "different" journal
> 
> cant wait.. looks awsome.... will you have plants? or just keep it empty
> 
> what would you feed them? :icon_lol:


Its going to be empty.

I'm feeding it homemade food right now but I'm going to get some mysis and krill at the LFS on Monday.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

@[email protected] said:


> WOAH!!!!!
> now THATS a cool tank. and a very interesting pet.
> me and my dad were debating between a reef and a jellyfish tank, we opted for reef in the end.
> will you be able to keep the tank cool enough for a jellyfish? your going to probably need a good chiller.
> also are you just going to keep that 1 jelly, or are you going to get 2 or 3 more?


Thanks!  Yeah, my chiller is VERY powerful. lol I might get 2 more. Not sure tho. If this one does good I'll get a few more.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Pinto said:


> NiCE!!
> Good luck on your journal, because i can't wait for this to unravel!!
> First jellyfish diary i seen!


Thanks!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

dravenxavier said:


> Will there be any filtration, or does that pump just run a loop with a chiller? I was thinking of doing this myself with a 45, since an importer I know can bring me different species of tropical jellies.


I will put some later on. For now its just weekly water changes. The pump runs a loop with the chiller, that's about it. Nice!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow! I wish I could have a jellyfish lol


lol Set a jellyfish tank up too then!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

rountreesj said:


> how do you do maintenance on a jellyfish tank? you can't ever put your hand in...


I'm going to be target feeding it with a turkey baster and use a gravel vac for the floor and a mag float for the glass.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

SearunSimpson said:


> What are you currently feeding it? Also, depending on the species of Cnidarian, it's sting can be completely harmless to the human touch (not licking though!). I teach a class on Intertidal Marine Biology at the Vancouver Aquarium and there are some really cool species out there.


I'm feeding it homemade fish food right now. I'm going to get some mysis and krill on Monday. Nice!!


----------



## jarberg27 (Mar 13, 2009)

The only Jellyfish tank I've seen was at the Seattle Aquarium---backlit with LEDs to show all the detail in an otherwise transparent organism. But the tank was a circle about a foot thick between outer and inner diameter, with inner diameter about ten feet. You could stand inside and watch the jellyfish circulate all the way around and through the floor.
You have a similar circ. pattern. Do jellies need strong circulation? I guess food comes to them, not the other way, right?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

jarberg27 said:


> The only Jellyfish tank I've seen was at the Seattle Aquarium---backlit with LEDs to show all the detail in an otherwise transparent organism. But the tank was a circle about a foot thick between outer and inner diameter, with inner diameter about ten feet. You could stand inside and watch the jellyfish circulate all the way around and through the floor.
> You have a similar circ. pattern. Do jellies need strong circulation? I guess food comes to them, not the other way, right?


Nice.
No, they need low circulation. Ya, I'm going to be target feeding mine.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Very nice! Are you going to paint or cover up the areas where the pump is? Would look cool if the edges on the glass were painted black, so the view in to the aquarium would be a diamond shape. Just an idea.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

AzFishKid said:


> Very nice! Are you going to paint or cover up the areas where the pump is? Would look cool if the edges on the glass were painted black, so the view in to the aquarium would be a diamond shape. Just an idea.


Thanks! Yeah, I'm going to cover the corners. But not right now. I'm trying to get it up and running smoothly for the jellyfish first.


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

wow:eek5:... this is so awsome.... what would the temperature be if you didnt have the chiller?
and do you use salt water from fish store or like collect water from the sea?

what about water changes? lol

sorry for so many quesions, im intrigued


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

timme278 said:


> wow:eek5:... this is so awsome.... what would the temperature be if you didnt have the chiller?
> and do you use salt water from fish store or like collect water from the sea?
> 
> what about water changes? lol
> ...


If I didn't have a chiller, the tank would be at 70F. I need the tank to be at 60F-65F. I make my own saltwater and I collect water from the ocean. Yeah, I do water changes. lol

Its alright.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

wow  too cool


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

so if this one does good, and you get more, will you try to raise them? i dont know if they spawn in aquaria, but the larvae are polyps, and are supposedly easy to raise to maturity.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

@[email protected] said:


> so if this one does good, and you get more, will you try to raise them? i dont know if they spawn in aquaria, but the larvae are polyps, and are supposedly easy to raise to maturity.


Maybe.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I added the jellyfish into the tank!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

now you know you just HAVE to show us a pic of the jelly in its new tank.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

waiting for the pics


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of the jellyfish. Tell me what you think!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

cute as a button. Is that a feeder guppy? lol


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> cute as a button. Is that a feeder guppy? lol


Yeah, its a feeder guppy. lol


----------



## crabcake (Dec 19, 2007)

poor guppy.

this is such a cool project. did you improvise the design, or find instructions somewhere? this makes a jellyfish display seem much more accessible--the chiller is the only fancy part.

you know you could enhance the chiller's efficiency quite a lot by wrapping as many surfaces of the tank as possible with foam insulation.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

That's pretty awesome. I'm going to try and set one up this summer in a 45 gallon I have.

Shouldn't the shape of the tank be more cyndrical than that though? Those corners look pretty tight..(dunno if that makes sense...)

-Andrew
/subscribe


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

crabcake said:


> poor guppy.
> 
> this is such a cool project. did you improvise the design, or find instructions somewhere? this makes a jellyfish display seem much more accessible--the chiller is the only fancy part.
> 
> you know you could enhance the chiller's efficiency quite a lot by wrapping as many surfaces of the tank as possible with foam insulation.


lol

There were a few similar designs but never found any that are exactly like mine. So, yeah I kinda improved the design. I have a DIY chiller.

Yeah.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

A Hill said:


> That's pretty awesome. I'm going to try and set one up this summer in a 45 gallon I have.
> 
> Shouldn't the shape of the tank be more cyndrical than that though? Those corners look pretty tight..(dunno if that makes sense...)
> 
> ...


Nice! Don't forget to post pictures!

Ya, but the jelly never gets in those corners because of the flow. So its alright.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome ,, keep those pics coming


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

thats so friken cool.... yeah im jealious lol

why the feeder guppy? wont it die from hypothermia?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Coral Keeper said:


> Here are a few pictures of the jellyfish. Tell me what you think!


:eek5: roud: Stunning!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

The jelly caught the guppy!!














I took a few pictures and a small video. Will post them soon!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Its in its stomach now and is eating the guppy!!!!!!!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of the DIY chiller.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of the jellyfish eating the guppy.
Got caught.









It its belle!


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Woah! Amazing.... scary, too.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

That is super cool!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Frickin' rad!


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

thats amazing where did u get the jellyfish?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Try feeder mollies. Mollies can live in saltwater, so it wouldn't suffer as much before getting eaten.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

This is soooo awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Try feeder mollies. Mollies can live in saltwater, so it wouldn't suffer as much before getting eaten.


Alright. I'ma try a few ghost shrimp later on.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I ordered a book called How to Keep Jellyfish in Aquariums: An Introductory Guide for Maintaining Healthy Jellies (Paperback)
by Chad L. Widmer (Author)


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that is so cool!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Are you getting any condensation on the glass? You said that the tank was 65*, right?


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW , I am sooo jealous


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Are you getting any condensation on the glass? You said that the tank was 65*, right?


Nope, none whats so ever. The tank is actually at 63F-64F no lower, no higher.


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

Wowzer! That is simply amazing! Great job cant wait to see more pictures...


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

The jellyfish just let go of the guppy. Not sure why. Maybe it didn't like the taste of the guppy? lol


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the guppy still _alive_? lol


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

looked way to big for it to me. dont they eat brine shrimp sized food?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Is the guppy still _alive_? lol


No, it was dead for a long long while. lol


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

nate_mcnasty said:


> looked way to big for it to me. dont they eat brine shrimp sized food?


Yeah.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a FTS that I just took 5 minutes ago.


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

I feel like it's looking at me !!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

super cool!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> super cool!


Thanks!


----------



## lilhelper (Nov 24, 2008)

Very cool! is this a freshwater jelly? or a saltwater?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lilhelper said:


> very cool! Is this a freshwater jelly? Or a saltwater?


sw.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

epicfish said:


> sw.


What he said ^^


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

I really don't need to see this thread  I'm trying not to come over to the dark side, and this is dragging me closer and closer to salting my tanks:hihi:


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

redfalconf35 said:


> I really don't need to see this thread  I'm trying not to come over to the dark side, and this is dragging me closer and closer to salting my tanks:hihi:


 I feel your pain :icon_twis, I havent done SW in a couple of decades, I got soo depressed when I lost my seahorses that i just quit the whole SW thing "sigh"


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

redfalconf35 said:


> I really don't need to see this thread  I'm trying not to come over to the dark side, and this is dragging me closer and closer to salting my tanks:hihi:


lol Come to the dark side!! MUHAHAHAHAH!:icon_twis jk jk lol


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

The jelly got a small piece of shrimp! Woot! Here are a few pictures of it eating the small piece of shrimp.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i shall call him squishy. and he shall be mine. my squishy. 

freakin awesome bro


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

chris127 said:


> i shall call him squishy. and he shall be mine. my squishy.
> 
> freakin awesome bro


lol I was actually thinking of naming him squishy not too long ago. lol (from Finding Nemo.)

Thanks!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i think finding nemo is the basis of all saltwater discussion now a days  i mean, everyone wants a nemo, a dory, and a squirt.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

chris127 said:


> i think finding nemo is the basis of all saltwater discussion now a days  i mean, everyone wants a nemo, a dory, and a squirt.


Ya. lol I have Nemo and Squishy so far.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

im working on getting a nemo


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

chris127 said:


> im working on getting a nemo


lol Nice.


----------



## Hungry Wendigo (Oct 3, 2008)

How cool! A little contrary to _Planted_Tank.net, but hey, I can see what's in its belly! What are plants, again?

I know someone asked if you planned to find this guy some friends, but I must have missed your response. Plans for any other Squishys?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a picture of the jellyfish that I took a few minutes ago. As you can see the jellyfish swallowed the piece of shrimp.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Hungry Wendigo said:


> How cool! A little contrary to _Planted_Tank.net, but hey, I can see what's in its belly! What are plants, again?
> 
> I know someone asked if you planned to find this guy some friends, but I must have missed your response. Plans for any other Squishys?


I'm not adding any plants to the tank.

Yeah, I'm going to catch a few more "Squishys".


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

That is really cool! It's awesome, and kinda disturbing at the same time, to be able to see the jelly digest its food.

So now all you need is some Aquasoil and a few plants and you'll be good to go! :hihi::hihi::hihi:

Oh, and x2 on naming it "Squishy"


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

legomaniac89 said:


> That is really cool! It's awesome, and kinda disturbing at the same time, to be able to see the jelly digest its food.
> 
> So now all you need is some Aquasoil and a few plants and you'll be good to go! :hihi::hihi::hihi:
> 
> Oh, and x2 on naming it "Squishy"


Thanks! 

lol


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

have you been stung by it yet?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

nate_mcnasty said:


> have you been stung by it yet?


No, not yet. lol


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

if it were with me i would let it just to see what it feels like


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

nate_mcnasty said:


> if it were with me i would let it just to see what it feels like


 LOL duh :fish1:


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

nate_mcnasty said:


> if it were with me i would let it just to see what it feels like



I would guess it would make you do something like this progression:

:drool::eek5::icon_cry::icon_mad::icon_evil:angryfire

and then you'd end up with a jellyfish cracker for dinner! :hihi:


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

nate_mcnasty said:


> if it were with me i would let it just to see what it feels like


lol


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few pictures that I took 50 minutes ago of the jellyfish eating a live ghost shrimp. 

-Enjoy!


----------



## Hungry Wendigo (Oct 3, 2008)

Is he eating it or fighting it?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That lil' guy is a hog. Are those eggs or something inside it? Does the jelly move any or just flow in the current?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaaw there's no shots of it in its mouth

You should get a video of it eating something


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> im working on getting a nemo


whuddya know, me too


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Hungry Wendigo said:


> Is he eating it or fighting it?


They are fighting in the pictures above. But please note that the pictures above were taken 1 hour ago. Right now I'm uploading pictures and videos.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> That lil' guy is a hog. Are those eggs or something inside it? Does the jelly move any or just flow in the current?


lol Eggs in the shrimp or jelly? I didn't see any eggs in the shrimp. If your talking about the jelly, I don't really see any eggs in the jelly either. Yeah, the jelly moves quite a bit.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Coral Keeper said:


> lol Eggs in the shrimp or jelly? I didn't see any eggs in the shrimp. If your talking about the jelly, I don't really see any eggs in the jelly either. Yeah, the jelly moves quite a bit.


is this its max size? does it poop? :icon_eek::icon_roll


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> is this its max size? does it poop? :icon_eek::icon_roll


Yup, its full grown. Yeah, remember I gave it a small piece of shrimp yesterday? Today it pooped a tiny bit. lol Now its eating that ghost shrimp.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm telling you use mollies! But that is a nice tank you've got there.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Axelrodi202 said:


> I'm telling you use mollies! But that is a nice tank you've got there.


maybe baby mollies


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Coral Keeper said:


> Yup, its full grown. Yeah, remember I gave it a small piece of shrimp yesterday? Today it pooped a tiny bit. lol Now its eating that ghost shrimp.


but, but, where does it come from  there is no distinguishable anus on a jelly that I can tell :confused1:


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> maybe baby mollies


Ya. Grown up mollies are WAY too big for the jelly. lol


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> but, but, where does it come from  there is no distinguishable anus on a jelly that I can tell :confused1:


I have no idea. lol It must have digested it with some sort of juices inside its stomach and what ever was left over/couldn't digest was waste?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few videos and pictures like I promised. Tell me what you think and Enjoy!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

It stinks to the bottom because of the shrimp. The shrimp is heavy, so it sinks. But normally when it didn't have the shrimp it would float much more.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> but, but, where does it come from  there is no distinguishable anus on a jelly that I can tell :confused1:





Coral Keeper said:


> I have no idea. lol It must have digested it with some sort of juices inside its stomach and what ever was left over/couldn't digest was waste?


You guys can read this (lol I can't even understand it...)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> You guys can read this (lol I can't even understand it...)


I think it means no doodoo


----------



## zeus_roush (Mar 17, 2009)

so how did you make your diy chiller?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a picture that I took 15 minutes ago.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> but, but, where does it come from  there is no distinguishable anus on a jelly that I can tell :confused1:


like other cnidarians, jellyfish dont have a 1-way digestive system. they are the second most primitive phylum of animals, and they only have a singe opening and a gastric cavity. things go in through the opening, are digested in the cavity, and back out the same opening. 

here is a pic off google of cnidarian digestion:








the left is a medusae (including jellyfish), and the right is a polyp (corals and anemone).
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...n_polyp.png/250px-Cnidaria_medusa_n_polyp.png


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I found the ghost shrimp laying on the floor. I looked closer to see if it ate anything on the ghost shrimp and sure enough there were features on the shrimp missing. So, it ate a bit of it and spit the rest out. The only thing that it fully ate without spitting out was the piece of shrimp that I got from the grocery store.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

so, it is a shrimp sucker LOL


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

suebe333 said:


> so, it is a shrimp sucker LOL


Ya. lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

What a popular journal! Your images have exceeded bandwidth!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

So do I. Old images are no longer viewable with photobuucket, and we can't see your wonderful tank!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Axelrodi202 said:


> So do I. Old images are no longer viewable with photobuucket, and we can't see your wonderful tank!


The pictures will show up in a week or 2.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

3000 views already


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> 3000 views already


Ya. lol


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I got a ton of free stuff from a local reefer. Here is a picture of one of the skimmers he gave me. Its a Red Sea Prizm Skimmer. Here is a picture of it and the jellyfish. I gave the jellyfish a small piece of shrimp in the morning. The only thing it seems to like and eat is grocery store bought shrimp.


















































Skimmer


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

you should try flicker... enver used it but i know its their lol

grrrrr how i hate photobucket....


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

WOW awesome set up.that jelly fish looks awesome! it must be awesome to just go down to the bay and catch one!. thats so cool. what else are you planning on putting in the tank?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

monkeyruler90 said:


> WOW awesome set up.that jelly fish looks awesome! it must be awesome to just go down to the bay and catch one!. thats so cool. what else are you planning on putting in the tank?


Thanks!  I'm going to add more jellyfish.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

The pictures showed up! Yay!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Do they fight with each other?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Do they fight with each other?


What do you mean? Who fights with each other?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Moses this is the coolest tank ever.

I'm hoping to set one up this summer for sure now...

And over the winter, my basement is cold, so no need for a chiller!

I like your jelly though, so is it some type of dwarf like variety? 

-Andrew


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

A Hill said:


> Moses this is the coolest tank ever.
> 
> I'm hoping to set one up this summer for sure now...
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

Nice!! Don't forget to post pictures!

Yeah, its a dwarf variety.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

I second the Flickr account idea. Free and good.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Or imageshack, quick and easy if you go account-less. 

That jelly is wicked looking, and nice tank! I just saw a jellyfish tank for the first time at Atlantis in Nassau, pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Okay, Thanks!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I meant jellyfish and jellyfish.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Axelrodi202 said:


> I meant jellyfish and jellyfish.


Oh, nope, they are not going to fight.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I got my jellyfish book!!  Woohooo! The jellyfish book is called: How to Keep Jellyfish in Aquariums, An introductory guide for maintaining healthy jellies by Chad L. Widmer


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

cool , now More pics


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of it eating some krill.


----------



## dialicious (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm very amused by the mini tank in the fridge.
Brings a different (living!) twist to 'freezer pets'.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

dialicious said:


> I'm very amused by the mini tank in the fridge.
> Brings a different (living!) twist to 'freezer pets'.


lols


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

I finished the book called: "How to Keep Jellyfish in Aquariums, An introductory guide for maintaining healthy jellies by Chad L. Widmer" and it was a VERY good read! I highly recommend getting the book if your thinking about setting up a jellyfish tank.


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

whats new?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Woah just found this thread and HOW AWESOME!!!! That is a really really cool idea! 

How is the little Jelly (who by the way is frickin' adorable in it's tinyness and i third or 4th or whatever the name Squichy :tongue doing?


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8MDNFaGfT4 ??


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

confuted said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8MDNFaGfT4 ??


Bahuhahahaha.
Awesome, now you making me HuNgRy...


----------



## Enolamron (Apr 17, 2009)

Very cool, im working at a boat yard right now and there are millions of tiny jellies everywhere you look. I caught a few and just put them in a tank using ocean water that they were in. I found this post searching on how to keep jellyfish.

Right now they are only about 1/4" and they are in a small 1.5 gal tank. Im heading over to my local fish store to pick up some brine shrimp and still need to do a lot of research on keeping them. Tank upgrade is really needed. I set up a webcam of the tank. You can see it at

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/jellyfish-cam


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Enolamron said:


> Very cool, im working at a boat yard right now and there are millions of tiny jellies everywhere you look. I caught a few and just put them in a tank using ocean water that they were in. I found this post searching on how to keep jellyfish.
> 
> Right now they are only about 1/4" and they are in a small 1.5 gal tank. Im heading over to my local fish store to pick up some brine shrimp and still need to do a lot of research on keeping them. Tank upgrade is really needed. I set up a webcam of the tank. You can see it at
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/jellyfish-cam


Those are some really cool jelly fish!


----------



## Enolamron (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, there are 3 different types swimming around in there. I noticed them today when I went to wash my hands off. There are so many all around. You can't look in any one spot without seeing 20-50 of them.


----------



## SWITCH420 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Cool tank*

WOW i just found this thread been thinking of setting 1 up lots of great info great tank i will keep checking back on this one keep up the great work:thumbsup:


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

You guys are making me sick, jellyfish cam is off the chain!

I WANT A JELLYFISH!!! :bounce:

wit a baseball bat


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow interesting! So only 1 jelly fish, are you going to get more?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

OK this is like the coolest thing ever!!!! I want a jellyfish! I love jellyfish! When I was small I used to spend every summer on black sea and we used to catch jellyfishes all the time. That was the time that I learned that if you put them on the sand they melt  Oh and I got stung by jellys like a bunch of times, it's not bad at all  
So did you get more jellyfishes yet? Did you name him squishy? I really really like your tank and your jellyfish. I want a freshwater jellyfish, I wonder how hard is it to keep them in the tank...... Your tank got me excited LOL can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Enolamron said:


> Very cool, im working at a boat yard right now and there are millions of tiny jellies everywhere you look. I caught a few and just put them in a tank using ocean water that they were in. I found this post searching on how to keep jellyfish.
> 
> Right now they are only about 1/4" and they are in a small 1.5 gal tank. Im heading over to my local fish store to pick up some brine shrimp and still need to do a lot of research on keeping them. Tank upgrade is really needed. I set up a webcam of the tank. You can see it at
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/jellyfish-cam


 
I was just about to write that I don't see any jellyfish but here they are  super cool. A webcam of squishy would be cool too


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

The jellyfish died a while ago.














So I just took the tank down. The reason I took the jellyfish tank down is because I upgraded to a 180 gallon reef tank and my parents said that I have to sell all of my other tanks so that there would be only one tank in the house(the 180 gallon).


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

at least you have a 180!!!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to here about your jellyfish! :icon_cry: But WOW! :icon_eek: 180 gal reef. That will be awesome. Good luck with that!


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Do you know what he died from? Do they live very long? I guess it would be hard to tell how old it was. Did you snorkel or dive for him? The other guy said they hung around the pier. I guess I will have to look closer when there. I either did not notice or the jellys were not in the tide pools outside Fort Bragg that I love to hang out in. With all the kelp so close in I am a little leery of snorkeling.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your jellyfish  



Crystalview said:


> Do you know what he died from? Do they live very long? I guess it would be hard to tell how old it was. Did you snorkel or dive for him? The other guy said they hung around the pier. I guess I will have to look closer when there. I either did not notice or the jellys were not in the tide pools outside Fort Bragg that I love to hang out in. With all the kelp so close in I am a little leery of snorkeling.


Usually jellyfish comes out when the water is colder.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Coral Keeper said:


> ...and my parents said that I have to sell all of my other tanks so that there would be only one tank in the house(the 180 gallon).


couldn't you hide it somewhere? such as inside the refrigerator, behind the yogurt?

seriously, this was a really neat project to watch. sorry to hear that your jellies perished. it sounds as though you had fun with the problem-solving and setup.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Major bummers, I'm not surprise though, probably a diet issue I would guess.

I remember when I was a kid on the east cost of FL, I used to go around popping beached man-o-war jellies with a stick. It is NOT fun to get hung up in one of those while you're surfing! I used to bring these small circular blue ones home from Sebastian inlet and try to keep them in a bucket of sea water, but I was too young to realize there should be aeration (not to mention a ton of other factors) and they always turned into stinky ocean soup by the next day. And I'd become a depressed eight year old over it :redface:


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

From what that article says's. There seems to be more short lived jellies then long lived ones. That is sad and interesting. I love all of the jellies at the Monterey Aquarium, but it sounds like they must have to replace them often. I wonder if they breed them? I hope so, would not want them steeling them from the ocean just for the exhibit.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, that would be a bummer, but I'd imagine a whole lot more of them get scooped up in those big commercial fishing nets.


----------



## Enolamron (Apr 17, 2009)

The jellyfish cam is down now. I was not having any luck getting them to feed on brine shrimp so instead of letting them die in my tank I took them back to the boat yard where I got them. 90% of the small jellies are gone from around the docks now but the workers said in a couple weeks they will be back and much larger. Can't wait to see them then.

I will try to get some good pictures when they return.


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a link to my 180 gallon reef diary if anyone wants to check it out.
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=14777295#post14777295


----------

